# Where to go for decent amp cabs?



## MCKBC (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi, I am building a TW Express clone for my own use and would like to have a cherry cab made for me. I have a number of sources in the US but would like to buy local if at all possible. Are there any cab builders preferably close to me on the Vancouver island? How about on the mainland? Thanks in advance for the information.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello, there are very few cabinet builders here in the Canada unfortunately.

try this thread

http://www.guitarscanada.com/amps-c...uitar-cabs-ala-emperor-earcandy-electric.html


----------



## MCKBC (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks much for your kind reply. Should search better next time. Apologies.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

"Voltage" cabs is also a Canadian company. I dont think they are mentioned in that thread.


----------



## MCKBC (Aug 22, 2011)

I must say I'm looking for a head cab for the amp itself and not the speaker cab. It will be a cherry cab with no tolex. I have the drawings etc for what I want so its basic cabinetry really... Perhaps I should look for a local cabinet maker and be done with it.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

oooooh.

yeah, in that case you might be better off sourcing something like that. if you find someone, I'd be interested to know what it ended up costing if you dont mind sharing.


----------



## MCKBC (Aug 22, 2011)

Will do. Yellow Cabs might be local to me and they advertise custom cab jobs so I sent them an email anyways to see what they say. Will look for other sources in the meanwhile. Thanks for your help.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

no problem, and good luck

take a peek on kijiji/CL. there's a lot of older gentlmen who do wood working and will do a KILLER job for a reasonable amount of money.


----------



## Soultone (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is a link to someone who has recently started posting on Craigslist. I Don't know what his work is like but he is local.

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/msg/2761991168.html


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

I build custom cabs. Depending on what you're looking, I might be able to help you out. If you want you can shoot me your email addy and I'll get a look at the diagram you have and work up some cost estimates.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

We will be ready to start building cabinets by March when the new store is open here in Calgary.It's called the "Sonic Sofa"
We will also be selling hand-wired tube amps,amp kits,guitar parts and kits,Scumback speakers and hand-built guitars.
We have a real craftsman woodworker who can build anything.
The header page is what we have for the website right now as it's being developed.
contact me (Keith) at [email protected]
www.thesonicsofa.com


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

itf? said:


> I build custom cabs. Depending on what you're looking, I might be able to help you out. If you want you can shoot me your email addy and I'll get a look at the diagram you have and work up some cost estimates.


You may hear from me as well. I have three builds in the works - a Rocket clone, a BB & a Tweed Bassman. Been looking for someone local.

Kirb


----------

